# Abrasion upper back



## BlakeCarswell82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Our coding team is working on dual coding, and we came up against one that has us totally stumped.

Excoriation - upper back.

Excoriation will send you to Abrasion.  However, there isn't a code for upper back.  The only abrasion of back code is for lower back. 

Please help.  If we need more information, let us know and we will try to get more in the future.

Thanks,

Blake


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 27, 2015)

check out 911.0


----------



## lgardner (Feb 27, 2015)

how about S20.419 - abrasion of back wall of thorax?


----------



## pistol123450@gmail.com (Feb 27, 2015)

*THarrell*

Hi All,

I am new to the forums and am scheduled for my CPC for the 23rd of March.

I looked up Abrasion and this led me to (see also Injury, superficial, by site) and following this note I find Dx 911.

The Tabular "includes note" listed the "back." I would code this as:

   911.0 Abrasion or friction burn without mention of infection.


----------



## jeskla (Feb 28, 2015)

*abrasion, interscapular*

I would lean toward using S20.419A because abrasion, interscapular region would be the upper back area. 


Jamie Albers, CPC-A


----------

